
Mammoth Biosciences partners with GSK to develop handheld CRISPR-based Covid-19 - MLEnthusiast
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/20/mammoth-biosciences-partners-with-gsk-to-develop-handheld-crispr-based-covid-19-test/
======
Communitivity
The full title is "Mammoth Biosciences partners with GSK to develop handheld
CRISPR-based Covid-19 test".

However, given the problems with CRISPR potentially causing large numbers of
unexpected changes for some gene targets (see links below), the original title
of the submission (without the test) may be accurate/prophetic: applying
CRISPR to the COVID19 problem could very well make the problem worse by
creating a CRISPR version of COVID-19, because we don't know well enough how
to control CRISPR results.

[1] [https://cen.acs.org/biological-
chemistry/biotechnology/CRISP...](https://cen.acs.org/biological-
chemistry/biotechnology/CRISPR-base-editors-cause-unexpected/97/i9)

[2]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5796662/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5796662/)

[3] [https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-07/wtsi-
gdf0713...](https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2018-07/wtsi-
gdf071318.php)

